# I,m Back



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't been over here for quite awhile, and just stopped in to say hello. Orders for calls have been coming in faster than I can fill them. I started out toeard my shop this morning and met myself coming back in. I hope that all of you are having a good hunting season.
Later,
Rich


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking call!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome back, Rich and great looking howler there!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice howler Rich. Still got that fine looking Mexican LOL

For those who don't follow , It's not a racial reference.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*DON WE KNOW YOU WOULDNT STOOP TO THAT! GLAD YOU HAD TIME TO STOP BY RC!!*_


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to see you Rich ! Call looks awesome too !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice howler Rich. Still got that fine looking Mexican LOL
> 
> For those who don't follow , It's not a racial reference.....


--------------------------------------------------------
THIS Mexican?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the one ! She's Muy bueno Senor !


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking call as usual and of coarse the rifle as well..


----------

